# Abu Garcia reel help



## whitetailhntr

So I recently purchased a reel from a member on this forum. After using it a few times it became very rough to reel. After taking apart I found a piece of wire in with the gears. Does anyone know where this might've came from?


----------



## WaterWaif

So, yours may feature a spool tension indicator wire?
Not a good possibility as it rests under plastic knob on side.(Shown above, sorry my computer skills are elementary.)

.


----------



## whitetailhntr

No bait clicker and after removing that spring the reel operates ok


----------



## WaterWaif

Nope, I don't see your piece anywhere.
The K in the KC3 is alleged to indicate K-Mart.
Perhaps something was in those reel models not in others?


----------



## lovedr79

Does the reel function without it?


----------



## whitetailhntr

lovedr79 said:


> Does the reel function without it?



Will find out tomorrow


----------



## whitetailhntr

WaterWaif said:


> Nope, I don't see your piece anywhere.
> The K in the KC3 is alleged to indicate K-Mart.
> Perhaps something was in those reel models not in others?




Kmart damn that sucks i hope your wrong lol


----------



## whitetailhntr

That part must go to the thumb trigger. Once the trigger is pressed it will not pop up on its own.


----------



## Jim

Good topic, moving it to the rod & reel section for more exposure.


----------



## whitetailhntr

Ttt


----------



## WaterWaif

https://s7d5.scene7.com/is/content/purefishing/Abu%20Garcia/Schematics/4600KC3%200800.PDF

Still don't see it's location or use, the spring/wire you removed.
The thumb bar spring on some is a small coil spring. On others it is part 22808. Unless an engineering change was made from your spring to the flat one. Shown on part # 220808 above.
If a parts source is located, the info on reel foot is required.

One mention of thumb bar sticking, besides cleaning , was to roll spool back an eighth inch or so before depressing it.
Imagine that's easier said than done with a fish on....


----------



## lovedr79

Are you sure it goes with that reel? https://www.ereplacementparts.com/abu-garcia-4600-kc3-ambassadeur-parts-c-187196_187197_187294.html


----------



## whitetailhntr

I wonder if it could be 13084 off the diagram?


----------



## WaterWaif

There is one way to find out.... :LOL2:


----------



## whitetailhntr

lovedr79 said:


> Are you sure it goes with that reel? https://www.ereplacementparts.com/abu-garcia-4600-kc3-ambassadeur-parts-c-187196_187197_187294.html



Im not sure if it goes with this reel but I do know it was inside this reel.


----------



## whitetailhntr

I emailed Abu Garcia i guess we will see


----------



## Jim

whitetailhntr said:


> I emailed Abu Garcia i guess we will see



I posted it on facebook too, just in case someone chimed in.


----------



## whitetailhntr

Jim said:


> whitetailhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Abu Garcia i guess we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it on facebook too, just in case someone chimed in.
Click to expand...



Great thank you


----------



## whitetailhntr

So Abu Garcia is saying that the part is the clutch arm. Part #22807


----------



## WaterWaif

Interesting! Must be different than the schematics I found. Has me wondering how it came loose too.
Crack that thing open and fix it now.. =D>


----------



## whitetailhntr

For sure!!! Im gonna check into this soon


----------



## Butthead

HAHAHAHA @Abu!! Definitely not the clutch arm!

That's a bearing retainer clip that holds a spool bearing in place on the side plate of a low profile reel. I'm sure that's not supposed to be in there!
Now that you took it out, everything is working correctly again?

In regards to the KC3 and CL3 versus the C3.
KC3, CL3, and C3 are all mechanically the same. They made the different models so that each store could say they have an "exclusive" item. It's just marketing smoke....


----------



## whitetailhntr

Haven't had the chance to test it yet.


----------



## ccm

Butthead said:


> HAHAHAHA @Abu!! Definitely not the clutch arm!
> 
> That's a bearing retainer clip that holds a spool bearing in place on the side plate of a low profile reel. I'm sure that's not supposed to be in there!
> Now that you took it out, everything is working correctly again?
> 
> In regards to the KC3 and CL3 versus the C3.
> KC3, CL3, and C3 are all mechanically the same. They made the different models so that each store could say they have an "exclusive" item. It's just marketing smoke....


Hit the nail right on the head. These reels can have these retaining clips it depends on whether or not it has a bearing in the palming side plate or spool tensioning knob. Lots of parts interchange between different models of 4500/4600 reels. I'm currently working on a 7 bearing conversion of a 4500c with the palming side plate.


----------



## WaterWaif

Well done and described gents!


----------

